# 導致 / 促使他的失敗



## raymondaliasapollyon

假設某件事的發生有許多因素，不能歸咎於單一因素，那我們以某個（或某幾個）因素為主詞（或主語）時，該用 "導致" 還是 "促使" ？還是都可以？
請看以下例句：

張三的自負和衝動*導致/促使*了他的失敗。

如果英文原文用 contributed to ，該用哪個詞翻譯呢？


----------



## SimonTsai

raymondaliasapollyon said:


> 張三的自負和衝動*導致/促使*了他的失敗。


I would say that *促使* sounds absolutely bizarre, and that *導致* is accepted, not perfectly accurate, nevertheless.

*促使* is normally followed by something positive, and it precedes an object and an infinitive:
這起兇殺案件*促使*社會大眾思考：過去我們為甚麼對同性戀者百般仇視？不論性向，每個孩子都是人生父母養；如果被虐殺的是我們的孩子，我們會如何難過？

*促進* is similar, but it normally precedes a noun:
這款健康食品號稱*促進*新陳代謝、血液循環。

*導致* is often followed by something unfavourable:
這起意外*導致*她從此失去雙腿。
誰會料到：一根未熄滅的菸蒂，竟會*導致*一場森林大火！

Here I would like to submit a few suggestions:
張三的失敗，部分*導因於*他的自負與衝動。
張三的失敗，部分可*歸因於*他的自負以及衝動。
張三的自負與衝動，*是*他失敗*的原因*之一。


----------



## raymondaliasapollyon

SimonTsai said:


> I would say that *促使* sounds absolutely bizarre, and that *導致* is accepted, not perfectly accurate, nevertheless.
> 
> *促使* is normally followed by something positive, and it precedes an object and an infinitive:
> 這起兇殺案件*促使*社會大眾思考：過去我們為甚麼對同性戀者百般仇視？不論性向，每個孩子都是人生父母養；如果被虐殺的是我們的孩子，我們會如何難過？



你說 *導致* 不精確的理由是什麼？

另外，網上似乎有很多 "促使" 後接表負面意義的名詞短語：

我们说不清，究竟是他的天才*促使*了他的疯狂，还是因为他的疯狂催生了他的天赋？ 梵高画作处在现代艺术开端的前沿。

自然，亲眼目睹母亲被杀，新仇旧恨加起来也就*促使*了他的黑化。


----------



## SimonTsai

raymondaliasapollyon said:


> 網上似乎有很多 "促使" 後接表負面意義的名詞短語：


我以為是誤用。

其他人或許有不同見解，但我以為母語人士之語文程度，不必然好。坊間以普通話為母語之作家或教育人士，所發表文章或出版之教科書，不少我以為文氣不順，語句不合文法。

然我自己有時亦行文不流利。對已具備一定程度之普通話學習者，我推薦張愛玲、余光中、琦君等之作品。


----------



## philchinamusical

从我的日常观察和感觉，至少现在在大陆的中文语境里，“促使”后续并没有积极或者消极的结果的限定。只是一个中性的推动事件往某一个方向的发展。

“促使”的意思，更精确地来说，是指推动事件朝着本来就有的一个方向发展。比如说“她早有分手的想法，而他昨晚的暴行，促使她下定决心跟他离婚”。

“导致”似乎是倾向于后面跟着一些负面的趋势的。但是没有“促使”这一层“加强”的意思。如果说“A导致了B”，只是说明B是A行为的结果，从语气上讲，是一种必然结果，但是日常使用中也不见得就如此强调。比如说“他昨晚的暴行，导致她决定跟他离婚”。

就楼主提到的英文里说“contributed to”，我个人认为要看上下文来决定具体用哪个词。比如我现在想到的，就是“归功于”：
英国如果是A contributed to B，那么中文里可能就会是“B[的发生]，要归功于A”。


----------



## retrogradedwithwind

额……难道不是语法上就有区别吗？

促使=使。使的结构：使＋名＋谓词。
促使他疯狂。使他死去。使人迷乱。

导致，结构是：导致＋名词和名词化的短语或句子以表结果。
导致离婚。导致跟他离婚。导致她和他离婚。
感觉导致后面跟的是不好的结果。


一楼中的例子，促使了他的失败。语法就不对。
使他失败 or 导致了他的失败。


----------



## Skatinginbc

raymondaliasapollyon said:


> 該用 "導致" 還是 "促使" ？


導致了他的失敗 
促使了他的失敗  (怪怪的)


raymondaliasapollyon said:


> contributed to ，該用哪個詞翻譯呢？


自負與衝動助導了他的失敗。
虛假的繁榮助導了執政黨的腐敗盛行.
海达把枪作为纪念品送给乐务博格，从而助导了乐务博格的死亡.
這也間接助導了其他地區市場的快速成長.


----------



## philchinamusical

@Skatinginbc “助导”应该不是大陆普通话里表达contributed to的词汇，大陆的普通话里“助导”是类似“导师助理”的意思：
助导面试自我介绍指导
http://zongjie.yjbys.com/gerenzongjie/771322.html
——不过我也不知道为什么会是“助导”而不是“导助”，反正“助导”即使做这个意思，也很少见到使用。


----------



## Skatinginbc

Cambridge Dictionary: contribute to something: to help (幫助) to cause (導致) an event or situation
我回答"該"(理論上應該)怎麼翻, 不是通常是怎麼翻.


----------



## raymondaliasapollyon

"助導" 當動詞的意思雖然在特定語境中一看就懂，但（在台灣和大陸）似乎不常見，比 "促使" 還少見

1.    原则上只能缴纳货币的包括箅賦在内的人头税这个沉重负担, 导致了农民破产,流亡他乡或流入私门,其结果,*促使*了汉代的基层社会组织一一乡里制的崩溃,*促使*了豪强势力的发展
中國经济史硏究, 第 1-4 期
经济硏究杂志社, 1999

2.    但是几个月以后,爱因斯坦非常厌倦该学校,决定离开它.他的老师们对他的态度,*促使*了他的离去.
现代物理知识
科学出版社, 1994

3.    他们对他过分的要求*促使*他的偏执越来越厉害,他竟然写了一本书证明莎士比亚"不是一个艺术家"。
随想录选集
生活.读书.新知三联书店


----------



## Skatinginbc

raymondaliasapollyon said:


> "助導" 當動詞的意思雖然在特定語境中一看就懂，但（在台灣和大陸）似乎不常見


這些特定語境正是"助導"作"contribute to"解的情況.  換言之, 以"助導"翻"contribute to", 一看就懂. 缺點是"不常見".


----------



## retrogradedwithwind

个人观点，促使＋名＋谓 是最自然的结构，后面加名词的，尤其是“促使＋名的谓”这个结构，都是过度的动词名词化现象。大概都是论文写多了，把英语的过度名词化之写作习惯也学来了。可能算是翻译腔之一种。


----------



## raymondaliasapollyon

如果把原句改為 "自負和衝動*促使*張三失敗" 呢？ 這符合了 促使＋名＋谓 的結構


----------



## Skatinginbc

個人看法 (Re: 促使):
(1) Orthodox: 推促驅使; 促使 (propel)某人(someone)去做(to do)某事(something), e.g., 男友變心促使她自尋短見; 《國語辭典》老師的一番勸勉，促使他下定決心;《汉典》这些动机促使他担负起吃力而又不讨好的工作.
(2)  Nontraditional/unorthodox: 促成、致使: 促使 (make)某人(someone)某狀況(in a certain situation or state), e.g., 耶稣的母亲玛利亚是一个处女，是圣灵促使她怀孕的.

失敗(failure)是個 "state" that one can "_make_" (造成), 不是個 "action" that one can "_do_" (做).


----------



## raymondaliasapollyon

Skatinginbc said:


> 個人看法 (Re: 促使):
> (1) Orthodox: 推促驅使; 促使 (propel)某人(someone)去做(to do)某事(something), e.g., 男友變心促使她自尋短見; 《國語辭典》老師的一番勸勉，促使他下定決心;《汉典》这些动机促使他担负起吃力而又不讨好的工作.
> (2)  Nontraditional/unorthodox: 促成、致使: 促使 (make)某人(someone)某狀況(in a certain situation or state), e.g., 耶稣的母亲玛利亚是一个处女，是圣灵促使她怀孕的.
> 
> 失敗(failure)是個 "state" that one can "_make_" (造成), 不是個 "action" that one can "_do_" (做).



如果國語辭典的定義是正統的，那該定義似乎有點狹隘：推動使達到一定*目的。*
在 "男友變心促使她自尋短見"，"使她自尋短見" 似乎不是男友變心的目的。

台灣的聯合報網站最近有這麼一個新聞標題：美沙緊張 恐*促使*國際油價飆漲
油價飆漲，也不是美沙緊張的目的。


----------



## retrogradedwithwind

一楼的句子，我觉得导致就很合适。一定要强调部分原因，就再加个句子呗。

自负和冲动导致张三失败。
自负和冲动的性格，是张三失败的部分原因。

————
无论促使还是导致，词汇本身无法区分是单一原因还是多重原因。这得单独指明。

其实一个句子有很多组织方法，如果不是专门研究词汇就不要在某个词上死磕。换个说法就好了嘛。


----------



## raymondaliasapollyon

retrogradedwithwind said:


> 一楼的句子，我觉得导致就很合适。一定要强调部分原因，就再加个句子呗。
> 
> 自负和冲动导致张三失败。
> ......



不用 "導致" ，是因為這個詞可能給人 "直接造成" 的感覺；這不是 contribute to 的意思。
你沒有這種感覺嗎？


----------



## retrogradedwithwind

又想了想，从逻辑上说，如果不是关键因素，是无法导致也无法促使某事发生的。逆否命题：如果某个因素促使或导致了某个事发生，那这个因素一定是关键因素。

一个非关键因素，只能是加重或加速了某事的发生。


----------



## retrogradedwithwind

contribute to
这个词，字典里面排第一的翻译，应该是“有助于”。这个翻译很恰当啊。字典也没有直接把contribute to =导致 啊。

更何况翻译本就寻找恰当词汇的过程。觉得导致和促使都不合适，就接着换词甚至重组句子啊。


----------



## Skatinginbc

raymondaliasapollyon said:


> 如果國語辭典的定義是正統的，那該定義似乎有點狹隘：推動使達到一定*目的。*


《國語辭典》"使達到一定目的" (《百度百科》为达到某一目的) 指的是"因某動機" (as a result of a certain motive); e.g., "自尋短見"的"動機"是"想死" (悲痛欲絕).


----------



## SimonTsai

philchinamusical said:


> 比如说“她早有分手的想法，而他昨晚的暴行，促使她下定决心跟他离婚”。


按目前之情勢，我似再一次成為了少數。

我仍認為：單就詞意，「促使」似「促進」，多用於正面語境。以該例句說明：與丈夫感情不睦，枕邊人動輒拳腳相向，不時受其言語侮辱，另一半絲毫不自省，遑論改過；和他離婚，是明智之舉，給與自己喘息重生之機會。是屬正面，故用「促使」適切。


----------



## raymondaliasapollyon

retrogradedwithwind said:


> contribute to
> 这个词，字典里面排第一的翻译，应该是“有助于”。这个翻译很恰当啊。字典也没有直接把contribute to =导致 啊。
> 
> 更何况翻译本就寻找恰当词汇的过程。觉得导致和促使都不合适，就接着换词甚至重组句子啊。



"有助於成功" 很合理，"有助於失敗" 不太合理。


Skatinginbc said:


> 《國語辭典》"使達到一定目的" (《百度百科》为达到某一目的) 指的是"因某動機" (as a result of a certain motive); e.g., "自尋短見"的"動機"是"想死" (悲痛欲絕).



所以 "想死" 是 "自尋短見" 的目的？

"警察一番話促使歹徒放下手槍" 裡的 "放下手槍" 是目的，這個目的是警察跟歹徒說話的目的。

在 "男友變心促使她自尋短見" 裡，"男友變心" 和 "自尋短見" 沒有這種關係。


----------



## SuperXW

retrogradedwithwind said:


> 额……难道不是语法上就有区别吗？
> 
> 促使=使。使的结构：使＋名＋谓词。
> 促使他疯狂。使他死去。使人迷乱。
> 
> 导致，结构是：导致＋名词和名词化的短语或句子以表结果。
> 导致离婚。导致跟他离婚。导致她和他离婚。
> 感觉导致后面跟的是不好的结果。
> 
> 
> 一楼中的例子，促使了他的失败。语法就不对。
> 使他失败 or 导致了他的失败。


我也想说这个……

促使=促进以使得，后面不能加名词宾语，不适合直接加“了”。
促成了 OK 因为“成”是动词
促使了 是不对的，或不严谨的
促使他失败 OK



raymondaliasapollyon said:


> 假設某件事的發生有許多因素，不能歸咎於單一因素，那我們以某個（或某幾個）因素為主詞（或主語）時，該用 "導致" 還是 "促使" ？還是都可以？


许多因素，那就说“……是（促使/导致）他失败的原因之一”吧……


----------



## Skatinginbc

Skatinginbc said:


> "自尋短見"的"動機"是"想死" (悲痛欲絕).





raymondaliasapollyon said:


> 所以 "想死" 是 "自尋短見" 的目的？... "男友變心促使她自尋短見" 裡，"男友變心" 和 "自尋短見" 沒有這種關係。


I meant: 男友變心(, 悲痛欲絕,) 促使她自尋短見 ==> 欲絕 = 想死. "悲痛欲絕" is implied.


----------



## SimonTsai

raymondaliasapollyon said:


> 不用 "導致" ，是因為這個詞可能給人 "直接造成" 的感覺


從嚴而論，若未強調某事物僅為「原因之一」，確實可能使人誤以為：該事物之本身即可導致結果。

Does (A ∧ B) --> P necessarily imply A --> P?

(A ∧ B) --> P
~(A ∧ B) ∨ P
(~A ∨ ~B) ∨ P
(~A ∨ P) ∨ ~B
(A --> P) ∨ ~B


----------



## SuperXW

Skatinginbc said:


> Cambridge Dictionary: contribute to something: to help (幫助) to cause (導致) an event or situation
> 我回答"該"(理論上應該)怎麼翻, 不是通常是怎麼翻.


我认为理论上应该采用通常的翻译方法，真的~


----------



## Skatinginbc

SuperXW said:


> 我认为理论上应该采用通常的翻译方法，真的~


我是說: contribute to 就是「助導」(help to cause) 的意思. 平常中文如何表達「助導」(help to cause) 的概念, 就另當別論了.

「助導」(help to cause) 一詞雖不常見, 但並非無人使用. 我再增補些例子:
方便了敌意的对抗、助导了喧嚣的恣意.
加速了阶级产生和阶级对抗，助导了新的生产关系的建立.
助导了事件的不良发展.
助导了行业技艺的整体提升.

「助導」比其他譯法 (e.g., 導致, 促使)更能精確對應原文的語意與句法. 因為:


raymondaliasapollyon said:


> "導致"...給人 "直接造成" 的感覺


「導致」會誤導, 「助導」不會.


retrogradedwithwind said:


> 促使了他的失败。语法就不对。


「促使」有語病, 「助導」合語法.


raymondaliasapollyon said:


> "有助於失敗" 不太合理。


「有助於」不太合理, 「助導」合乎語境.


SuperXW said:


> 是（促使/导致）他失败的原因之一”


「是...的原因之一」大幅加添修改.  「助導」不需修改句法.

「助導」合乎語法, 不會誤導,  不需增修, 與原文定義完全一致, 所以我說它是「理論上應該采用的翻譯」.  難道理論上寧可誤導, 不合語法語境, 或大幅增修, 也要保持通俗自然?


----------

